# CQHAM.RU

## ijk

:   - CB ,   +   CB  (10 ). 
:    ,    CB         +,          CB .
-  ,   ? , , .
!
73

----------


## ijk

:        ,      (    , ) - ,      .  " " ,  ,  -  ,  , ,   ""  .




> ,   .   -,   ,      .


    ,     ? :(

----------

ijk

----------


## Comprex

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40

----------

